# Speed King



## TheFizzer (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone have any information on this Speed King I picked up as far as year?  I also need some tires for it.


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

TheFizzer said:


> Anyone have any information on this Speed King I picked up as far as year?  I also need some tires for it.
> 
> View attachment 1474142
> 
> ...



Pretty sure if you do some searches on the forum you will see at least a couple more of these


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 7, 2021)

1940/1941 NICE BIKE


----------



## stezell (Sep 7, 2021)

I agree with @Handle Bar Hoarder the serial # on the BB will determine that Mark, there's a serial # chart on here.
Sean


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 7, 2021)

I believe that “Speed King” may have been a bike sold by *The William Bingham Co.* stores of Cleveland Ohio, and in this case built by Cleveland Welding Co., also from Cleveland Ohio.

Sometimes the head badge may reflect the company name, city and state.


----------



## Kato (Sep 7, 2021)

Great score Mark.........that's a perfect krusty patina machine !!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 7, 2021)

what a great name for a bike _*SPEED KING *_... too bad it is not made by *ROLLFAST .*


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 7, 2021)

<<<nice CWC bent tank same as this one... 😎


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2021)

My Lord that is a gorgeous bike!  Like a rolling piece of artwork.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Sep 7, 2021)

Seriously cool looking bike.


----------



## Jose 711 (Sep 7, 2021)

woweee that is gorgeous !


----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2021)

The regular CWC serial # chart will tell the year.


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 7, 2021)

I can’t tell but looks like it starts with a KF


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 8, 2021)

Here you go.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-PAPER...rk-Tank-Model-/311999944634?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

TheFizzer said:


> I can’t tell but looks like it starts with a KF



Could always post a pic?


----------



## Mark Dulabaum (Sep 17, 2021)

Mark I believe that when I checked the serial number after I bought it it was a 1941.


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2021)

szathmarig said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-PAPER...rk-Tank-Model-/311999944634?campid=5335809022



It's a 41 but don't think that's a 41 ad unless they are a few yrs behind, straight down tube, swan fork and long guard on the 3 gill, seen other Speed King ads that have curved down tube and 41 only "shoulder" fork and regular guard. the same bike posted here a while back by past owner.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2021)

These forks are neat!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 22, 2021)

Krakatoa said:


> These forks are neat!
> 
> View attachment 1480763



I have the same fork on my 45 CWC and always thought it had a bit more flare than normal blade forks.


----------



## Kato (Oct 12, 2021)

Do anything to the Speed King..........killer bike !!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks guys for the info. & all the nice comments.  I was going to sell this one but it's just too cool so I'm hanging onto it.


----------

